
Ask HN: Socially-Beneficial Uses of DeepFakes - JVillella
Seems DeepFakes have been getting growing attention in the media for their use in comedy, while also giving glimpse of potential danger in &quot;fake news&quot;. I&#x27;m curious if folks have come across any positively impactful uses (or have heard of any)?
======
derrick_jensen
I'm working on a startup called Longform, which helps book conversations
between people and various organizations and, with the consent of both
parties, forwards it to podcast feeds of both parties. One of the projects
I've considered is creating a marketplace of other voices you can use, and
directly stream that over the call. The primary motivation was to remove some
apprehensions about hearing your own voice, help with anonymity, make them
more comfortable with marking the material public, etc. Also its pretty
whimsical so that's always good

